# My best tarpon photo



## bassjedi

Taken in Nicaragua


----------



## MichaelW

Very nice shot. Sharp, good color and shows the action.


----------



## MulletMaster08

Yup, bravo! Thats awesome


----------



## Ready.Fire.Aim

Beautiful photograph ! You have a great eye and awesome photography skills.


----------



## bassjedi

Ready.Fire.Aim said:


> Beautiful photograph ! You have a great eye and awesome photography skills.


Nice of you to say, but I took about 300 other shots that weren't nearly this good to get this one. The good thing about Tarpon is they give you lots of chances with plenty of jumps, often close to the boat.


----------



## 20Echo

Awesome picture.


----------



## Surf Rodder

Wow! 'Bow to the King!' Man, what kind of camera do you take that with? (Likely you've already noted that; I'll check.)


----------



## bassjedi

Surf Rodder said:


> Wow! 'Bow to the King!' Man, what kind of camera do you take that with? (Likely you've already noted that; I'll check.)


Actually, I don't think I did include. It was a Sony A77.


----------



## N5fwb

Very nice shot! It takes a lot of work to capture something like that. Don't worry about how many shots it took as you will never see that shot count on a picture!


----------



## old 37

Great shot, you are a PRO!


----------



## ChelleHart71

Awesome pic!


----------



## andrewshelton

Sweet Shot I want a print lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

andrewshelton said:


> Sweet Shot I want a print lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup me too!


----------

